# Aikido in my area?



## AlwaysTraining (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm curious if there are any Aikido dojos in Huntsville, AL or the surrounding towns of Madison or Athens.  Anybody?  Help appreciated?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 8, 2006)

Go to this page

http://www.aikidojournal.com/dojos.php

you can find any aikido dojo all around the world using this engine.

Even my dojo, which is aiki jujutsu and not aikido, can be found.

good luck!


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks very much.


----------

